
New MacBook Pro with Touch Bar suffers from serious battery issues - umedzacharia
http://www.zdnet.com/article/new-macbook-pro-with-touch-bar-suffers-from-serious-battery-issues/
======
xuejie
Personally I believe this sort of post is lacking real data: true the
mentioned user only has 6 tabs in Safari, but what about other apps? How many
other apps are running at the background?

I mentioned those because last week I forgot my charger(I'm using a i7 version
of 2016 13' Macbook Pro with touchbar) at a friend's place, and by closing a
few extra apps that I rarely used, I could get close to 8 hours' time
developing a web application. I didn't dry out the battery so not sure the
maximum time it can hold.

That's not saying this laptop is perfect, at the moment it did suffer from a
few quirks, and personally I don't like the keyboard, but my point is: posts
like this about the battery is not so accurate.

------
chang2301
If this is true, it's terrible for the new Macbook Pro. One of the biggest
advantage of Macbook series is the battery life and it surely will upset many
users and potential buyers.

